# FurAffinity Minecraft??



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys, do any of you know if there is a FurAffinity Minecraft server? [Multiplayer]
I know of one furry server but it's full of the yiffyaff type of furries, just wonderin if any cool dudes wanna run around in Minecraft.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2010)

Anybody? :S


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry, I don't play minecraft, I'm probably just wasting your time :O


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 7, 2010)

Eh, it's bumping the thread so nope


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 7, 2010)

Play SL, problem solved :V


----------



## Kajet (Oct 7, 2010)

An FA MC server would be kinda cool.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 7, 2010)

I've just been playing single player recently - I'd love to try multiplayer! I'd totally be in on it if people were able to start one (I cant unfortunately ;.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 7, 2010)

Apparently there's sites that sell out servers in MC Multiplayer, what I'm participating in right now for another board.  Can ring back the purchaser a good bit a month, so it really works best with:
1)  Someone who has disposable income (So, basically, find a commission-whore and have them tack another $50 for their character blockified in MC, I'm sure it's higher quality than other $50 works they'd purchase).

2)  Someone who doesn't mind putting down a bit of money each month for their own and others' enjoyment (So we can skip this).

3)  Someone trustworthy enough to accept donations and put them toward the server (see above).

4)  Joint-operation.

That, or just wait for more Multiplayer updates.  There is going to be a big one this Halloween, after all.


----------



## Rhyrs (Oct 7, 2010)

If you're talking about a Survival MP server, they're not that hard to set up, so there's probably not a single FA server, unless it was advertised on the mainsite or something. I don't really know too much about Classic servers.


----------



## Shade Okami (Oct 7, 2010)

I started a server today and I can let everyone use it as a test. If it's not good enough, you guys can find a new server to use.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Apparently there's sites that sell out servers in MC Multiplayer, what I'm participating in right now for another board.  Can ring back the purchaser a good bit a month, so it really works best with:
> 1)  Someone who has disposable income (So, basically, find a commission-whore and have them tack another $50 for their character blockified in MC, I'm sure it's higher quality than other $50 works they'd purchase).
> 
> 2)  Someone who doesn't mind putting down a bit of money each month for their own and others' enjoyment (So we can skip this).
> ...


 I'm sure SOMEONE here has to be running servers, if only on old cheap PCs being open 24/7.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 7, 2010)

Just as long as no one is a jerk and decides to play with TNT in someone else's work or something similar I don't see a problem...


----------



## Shade Okami (Oct 8, 2010)

You don't need to pay for a Minecraft server. You download the server info from the Minecraft site, run it and give people your IP address. It's free.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 8, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Just as long as no one is a jerk and decides to play with TNT in someone else's work or something similar I don't see a problem...


 Good luck with TNT, only mods or dedicated people can get it (well, on Snow maps:  It's still difficult, but much easier, to get TNT on non-snowy maps).  You can only get TNT through dungeon finds, moderators / admins spawning it, or hunting down creepers with flint & steel.  But flint & steel risks burning the dropped Gunpowder, and Creepers seemingly do not reset their countdown if you approach the detonation radius and then leave it.



Shade Okami said:


> You don't need to pay for a Minecraft server. You download the server info from the Minecraft site, run it and give people your IP address. It's free.


Ah, in that case it probably has something to do with who's hosting it on the other site (he buys internet usage per data transferred, which can almost be overloaded with a handful of 15min "Let's Play" videos), and less the Minecraft.  Apologies.


----------



## Shade Okami (Oct 8, 2010)

There are people who do charge for admission into their servers. I wouldn't be surprised if that's what that site is doing.

I would be willing to run a server. I have a lot of space on my computer so it's more than enough to offer. The problem would be is that I would have to keep my computer on all day and night. My family has issues paying bills and keeping the computer on will just add to that. Plus I'm not sure how many people can go on without lagging the server. We can try to test that though.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 8, 2010)

Different servers can hold different amounts of people, you can set limits to some degree in this regard.  I know at least 12 and 24 are possible, but no idea if you can set the number higher than 24.  I also know that you can set up a whitelist for the server, if desired, and there's mods out there that can influence just what's going on in said server.


----------



## Shade Okami (Oct 8, 2010)

I've read about whitelists. They sound very helpful. I'll consider setting one up depending if people want to use my server.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's the furry pound server which is a link on the mainsite: 65.164.172.85:53551
But it's a furry server so...


----------



## Carenath (Oct 8, 2010)

I should consider doing this.. and done. One 24-player furry server online :3

http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=35ed095ac393a8f1fbee6d723d270386


----------



## Attaman (Oct 8, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Here's the furry pound server which is a link on the mainsite: 65.164.172.85:53551
> But it's a furry server so...


  Furry Pound, no less.  I'd rather jump into a pool of leeches than look at the wall of Wolf & Krystal skins.


Carenath said:


> I should consider doing this.. and done. One 24-player furry server online :3
> 
> http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=35ed095ac393a8f1fbee6d723d270386


Server type?  I mean, is it a FAF-specific?


----------



## Countyfan1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Me and Zionfox run a furry minecraft classic server (we at least we're both furries and we run the server), and occasionally host a beta server when theres demand for it. The Minecraft server is called Hawknet Freebuild or you can go to our forums for the URL http://forums.hawknetcomputing.co.uk. Its a 24/7 server too.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm what are the rules/limits?


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 11, 2011)

There is also the server from this thread:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96145-Minecraft-server


----------



## Waffles (Apr 11, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> There is also the server from this thread:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96145-Minecraft-server


 Join this one. It's ballin'.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah but I don't want people griefing or stealing my shit.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was wondering why noone noticed the other minecraft thread. Lakitoo's server is great.


----------



## Countyfan1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hmm what are the rules/limits?


 
Rules are:
1). No Griefing. Users found griefing will be banned on sight.
2). No unpurposeful tunneling. Give it a purpose.
3). Respect your fellow member.
4). No racism, nazism, etc.
5). No rude/offensive builds.
6). Keep bad language to a minimum.
7). This is an English speaking server, and it is requested that all users speak English in global chat for clarity.
8  ). No begging for a promotion. Promotions are earned, show you deserve it.
9). Ban Evasion will not be taken kindly. We know who you are!
10). No block harvesting to gain ranks.

Although Rule 7 is a request not a rule, we don't penalise people who cant speak English.

We have a good community, over 12000 unique users in 4 months (5 in two days ). And about 100,000 forum visits every month. ^^ Give me (countyfan1) or zion (zionfox) a shout if you ever make it there, i have a horse skin and he uses a fox one


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 12, 2011)

SoFurry has a minecraft server.
It has no protection mods...


----------



## Dracallis (Apr 30, 2011)

I own and operate my own Minecraft server that runs off my personal home PC.  It is usually up 24/7 and I back it up every 15 minutes. I have a map of it and am working on hosting the map using IIS.

Rules are:

No greifing, no chest theft, and now unannounced PVP (don't just go killing people) is pretty much it. It is a vanilla server so there are no mods on it at all for now. When I build stuff on there I do spawn things or change the time sometimes when I'm experimenting but I, Dracallis, and my mate RonaDolvi am the only OPs. Although if you have a good reason we may put you into creative mode.

98.228.109.34 is the IP of the server. I also host a free Vent server for people to join while on MC. it is the same IP with the default Vent port. No password.

The server is whitelisted! You must send me a shout, email, or yahoo IM to have me add you to the whitelist. My email is dracallis@yahoo.com

 Play nice


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 30, 2011)

Countyfan1 said:


> Rules are:
> 1). No Griefing. Users found griefing will be banned on sight.
> 2). No unpurposeful tunneling. Give it a purpose.
> 3). Respect your fellow member.
> ...


What's block-harvesting?



Meadow said:


> SoFurry has a minecraft server.
> It has no protection mods...


I don't grief or take shit  



Dracallis said:


> I own and operate my own Minecraft server that runs off my personal home PC. It isn't much and my upload speed at home isn't amazing so some people do lag a little. It is usually up 24/7 and I back it up bi-daily right now. I just got a map of it and am working on hosting the map someplace.
> 
> There is no whitelist, blacklist, restrictions, or much of any rules really at all.
> 
> ...



No greif, no theft is pretty much it. It is a vanilla server so there are no mods on it at all. 

How do you expect people not to grief?


----------



## Dracallis (Apr 30, 2011)

Fairness and honesty would be nice, but I'm leaving trust in the players before setting up disabling restrictions. Like I said I back up my server so I can replace everything back the way it was


----------



## Countyfan1 (May 4, 2011)

Block harvesting is when people create large cubes normally using the cuboid command in order to get enough blocks to attain the next rank. Basically trying to attain the next rank on our server.


----------



## Flatline (May 4, 2011)

*facedesk*

Don't necro threads for fuck's sake.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 4, 2011)

Countyfan1 said:


> Block harvesting is when people create large cubes normally using the cuboid command in order to get enough blocks to attain the next rank. Basically trying to attain the next rank on our server.


 
2010 DAMNIT! *2010!*


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2011)

Y'all niggas postin in a necro thread


----------



## Molester (May 7, 2011)

Koronikov said:


> Play SL, problem solved :V


 well, it is sorta like SL, but for the Atari 2600


----------



## Dracallis (Aug 1, 2011)

*EDIT* my server is now whitelisted b/c people griefed it. if you want to get on the whitelist then either PM / Note me and I'll set up the list for you. and @Clayton no matter if its necro or not, googing "furry minecraft server" brings this up first so people still read it and get server info


----------



## SashaTheHusky (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/518962-furry-utopia/

I made one


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont think the mods are going to like there being 3 minecraft threads. :L
Just play on Lakitto's server, the unofficial FA server. If there is going to be an official server, it will be announced by a FA admin.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus are we going to average two minecraft and two runescape threads a week or something?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 3, 2011)

You guys keep necro\ing this thread. Stop.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You guys keep necro\ing this thread. Stop.



You should be honour.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You should be honour.


No, it irritates the shit out of me when people necro threads.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 3, 2011)

Report your first post and request a closure. Or a mod could happen to glance at this page...


----------

